# Siemens Servo ruckelt sobald last anliegt



## srosenbe (23 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich arbeite derzeit an meiner Bachelorarbeit und habe ein Problem mit 3 Siemens Servo-Motoren.

Erst mal etwas zu meinem Problem, ich habe ein S7 Programm geschrieben, Verfahrsätze eingerichtet und alles was man so im Teststadium erledigen kann gemacht. Ich hatte die Motoren einfach so angeschlossen und damit getestet. Also keinerlei Last an der Welle. Alles lief Prima, Verfahrsätze, links, rechts, Beschleunigung, Bremsen, alles okay.

Nun habe ich die Motoren mit Ritzel versehen und an Linearachsen angebracht, welche diese nun wie vorher programmiert verfahren sollen. Nun Ruckeln die Motoren aber nur ungleichmäßg in die Richtung in welche sie verfahren sollen. Manchmal ruckeln sie zur Position und manchmal schauckelt es sich regelrecht auf und macht mit hoher Geschwindigkeit einen Satz nach vorne. Habe die Motoren auch wieder abmontiert und siehe da, alles läuft wieder bestens ohne Last.

Als Fehlermeldung im Starter bekomme ich manchmal angezeigt "Stillstandüberwachung angesprochen", manchmal auch "Schleppabstand zu groß", aber meinst muss ich schon vorher den NotAus betätigen, weil mir das Gestell sonst in die Endschalter donnert. (Verfahrweg sind im übrigen ca. 2500mm).

Nun ein paar Infos:
 1 Motor verfährt eine Linearachse über eine Zahlriemen, die beiden anderen verfahren an einer Zahnstange entlang. Aufbau ist ähnlich wie bei einem Kran. 1 Motor sorgt für die fahrt eines Querbalken in X-Achse und die beiden kleinen Motoren verfahren auf diesem Querbalken in Y-Richtung. (Krankatze) Alle Motoren ruckeln, sowohl der an der Zahnriemeneinheit als auch die beiden an der Zahnstange.

Ich arbeite mit S110 an einer CU305 und die Motoren sind folgende :  1FK7 Synchronmotor, 3000.0 1/min, 2,6 Nm , 2Aeff.
                                                                                                      Geber : rotatorisch, [202] DRIVE-CLiQ-Geber AS20, Singleturn

Als Steuerung/Regelung habe ich : "Drehzahlregelung mit Geber" gewählt. 
Bei Mechanik : Lastverfolgung Lastgetriebe "aktiviert"
                      Lastumdrehung 1
                     Motorumdrehung 100
                     LU pro Lastumdrehung 139989

Ich habe schon fast alles an Werten geändert was möglich ist, komme aber einfach nicht weiter.
Das einzige was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist folgendes :  Wenn man sich die Werte bei geöffneter Diagnose anguckt, dann gehen beim Verfahren folgende werte immer auseinander : "Lagesollwert" und "LR Lageistwert, Lageregelung".  

Kann es nun sein das er immer versucht die SollPosition anzufahren die dann aber schon wieder weg ist und er sich dadurch irgendwie so aufschaukelt ? 
Das die Motoren nicht ausreichen kann eigentlich auch nicht sein, da ich bei verfahren nur einen Strom von ca. 1A nur angezeigt bekomme.

Ich hoffe mir kann einer von Euch weiterhelfen, da ich nun wirklich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin. Wie gesagt, es handelt sich um eine Bachelorarbeit und im Unternehmen wo ich diese mache, ist leider niemand der auch nur im entferntesten Ahnung von Automatisierung und Motoren hat.

Ihr braucht bestimmt mehr Infos und Einstallungen von mir, aber welche genau jetzt noch wichtig sind weiß ich nicht, daher werde ich diese dann nachliefern falls ihr sie braucht. 

Schonmal vielen Dank !!!

Beste Grüße 
    Sven


----------



## zako (23 April 2014)

Hallo Sven,

gratuliere über Regelungsoptimierung kannste dann noch ne Masterarbeit auch noch nachschieben.

Zunächst mal bei Linearachsen, hast Du den Hinweis beachtet, dass die AUS1/AUS3 Rampe (p1131 / p1135) auf schnellstmögliche Verzögerungsrampe gestellt werden sollten (nicht dass z.B. der AUS1 weggenommen wird und Dein Antrieb mit der voreingestellten 10s Verzögerungsrampe gemütlich in den Endanschlag donnert ).
Aus der Hüfte geschossen würde ich ne Lagesollwertglättung p2533 von 30ms einstellen, ebenso die Nachstellzeit des Drehzahlreglers p1462 auf 30ms und den Drehzahlreglerverstärkungsfaktor p1460  mindestens verdreifachen (aber schrittweise erhöhen, nicht dass Du instabil wirst). Ebenso noch die Drehzahlreglervorsteuerung aktivieren p2534 = 100%.
Ebenso würde ich mit Ruckbegrenzung fahren (als Ruckwert den 10fachen Wert Deiner Beschleunigung / Verzögerung, dann hat Du 100ms Ruckzeit).

Das kannst Du jetzt mal für jede Achse ausprobieren und evtl. hast Du Glück und es reicht schon aus. 

Um Dein System genauer zu identifizieren bräuchte man den Frequenzgang der Regelstrecke (Mechanik). Um die Stabilität des Drehzahlreglerkreises zu beurteilen, brächte man den Führungsfrequenzgang des Drehzahlreglers - das kann man im STARTER einfach auswählen und durchführen - da kannst Du mal schauen ob Du in Regelungstechnik gut aufgepasst hast und weist wie die Stabilität eines Regelkreises anhand eines Bodediagramms zu bewerten ist. Mögliche Resonanzfrequenzen blendet man typischerweise mit Bandsperren aus  - wenn Du willst kannst Du da bis zu 10 Filter in Reihe setzen und Dich so richtig austoben.

Natürlich könntest Du auch die automatische Regleroptimierung anwerfen, aber das wäre für einen Studenten unsportlich;-).

Viel Spaß beim Optimieren
  Zako


----------



## srosenbe (24 April 2014)

Hallo Zako,

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Ich habe mal ein wenig mit den Werten an einer Achse rumgespielt und finde das Sie nun eigentlich ganz ruhig läuft.

Drehzahlregler Nachstellzeit :70ms
P-Verstärkung :0.700
Drehzahlreglervorsteuerung : 100%

Das Verfahren ist ruhig, und auch der Schleppabstand ist, im Gegensatz zu vorher sehr klein und auch konstant. Nun habe ich allerdings ein neues Problem :

Wenn ich die Achse zum Beispiel nach links verfahre, fährt sie ruhig an und zieht schön durch, wenn ich nun kurz stoppe und weiter nach links fahre, fährt sie wieder ruhig an und zieht ebenfalls wieder sauber durch.
Wenn ich allerdings die Richtung ändere, also aus einen Stop nun nach rechts fahre, springt der Antrieb 20cm vor, regelt dann runter und fährt dann sauber weiter. Wenn ich nun stoppe und dann weiter nach rechts fahre, klappt es wiederum super.  

Also immer wenn ich die Richtung ändere blockiert er irgendwie erst und macht dann einen Satz nach vorne, aber eben nur direkt nach einer Richtungsänderung. 
Bei einem Stop und dann weiterfahrt in gleicher Richtung ist jedoch nichts auffällig.

Hat jemand vllt. einen Tipp für mich wo mein Fehler liegen könnte ?

Mfg 
  Sven


----------



## zako (24 April 2014)

Hallo Sven,

 also einen I- Anteil im Lagerregler hast Du hoffentlich nicht parametriert.

Mit meinen empfohlenen 30ms Nachstellzeit wollte ich oben schon vorsichtig sein - falls Du wirklich 70ms brauchst, dann hättest Du wohl schon eine recht schlaffe Mechanik (Tilgerfrequenz dürfte da bei < 10Hz liegen) - zum Vergleich: bei sehr steifen Mechaniken stellt mit die Nachstellzeit beim S120 Servo eher im niedrigen einstelligen ms- Bereich.


Kommen die 20cm wirklich aus dem Antrieb, oder entspannt sich ggf. die Mechanik (Du hast ja auch einen Riemen irgendwo verbaut). 
Mach doch mal einen Trace von folgenden Daten:
r2666: Drehzahlsollwert vom EPos
r2665; Lagesollwert vom EPos
r2557: Schleppabstand
r2521: Lageistwert
r62: Drehzahlsollwert
r61: Drehzahlistwert
r80: Drehmomentistwert

Einfach mal in den Tracekanälen eintragen und einen Endlostrace mit minimaler Abtastzeit machen und mal hin- und herfahren. Dann müsstest Du den Effekt ja sehen.
Welche Betriebsart verwendest Du (ich würde es mit MDI machen - nicht dass Du evtl. Verfahrsätze machst und "Fahren auf Festanschlag" verwendest (da verfährt der Antrieb mit Drehmomentbegrenzung)).
Den Trace ggf. hier mal reinstellen. 

Wenn der Motor keine Bremse hat (bzw. einfach offen lässt) und den Antrieb ausschaltet - macht die Achse dann auch diesen Sprung?

Grüße
  Zako


----------

